# Moving to Boise



## Mezagog (Apr 2, 2007)

Good day all, Well the wife wants to move to Boise and where as this is a usual annual conversation. This time she has actually taken the iniative to send out my Resume's (Wow when the girl gets motivated, she gets motivated). Anywho I ride both road and mountain and seriously want to get into Racing. (As in get into racing, not ride 400 miles a week, so a guy still has to make money). Also if anyone knows anything about transiet housing, because to pull this off. I would have to go to Boise first set up homestead and then go from there. In case your wondering why we would want to move to a town where we don't know anyone, thats the point. Home town people needing to get out of the hometown. Although my mother in law may be in tow


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Been there?*

Have you been to Boise? Why would you _want_ to move there? I know its a smart a_s comment, but I've been there and I can't believe someone would want to move there. There are so many better places in the West. Please think long and hard about this move before you commit.


----------



## Mezagog (Apr 2, 2007)

Mootsie every place is different for everyone, I currently can't stand Western Washington, but there are droves of people moving here.  

Got off the phone with one of the medical labs and they are very excited about the idea of me moving there, so job outlook is going great. Which brings me to my next question.  

What is the Radius of bike lanes around Boise. I know that there are apparently quite a few of bike lanes in Boise itself what about the surrounding area's. I figure if I am within 15 Miles of work then I will be good for commute wise. If it is flat then 20. Seattle isn't flat so 15 miles is my limit right now. So any thoughts and or comments :idea:


----------



## flipnidaho (Feb 15, 2005)

There is a Greenbelt bike path system in Boise that parallels the Boise River which goes through the center of town. Boise itself is in a valley so expect a flat commute. I live in the Northend area of town and can hit the trails within 1/2 kilometer or be right in the center of downtown within 2 miles. You may have better luck asking in the Idaho Forum of mtbr.com.


----------



## Mezagog (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the information and advice


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

Mootsie said:


> Have you been to Boise? Why would you _want_ to move there? I know its a smart a_s comment, but I've been there and I can't believe someone would want to move there. There are so many better places in the West. Please think long and hard about this move before you commit.


Yep, you're right. No reason to move to Boise. I mean, low crime, still affordable housing, great trail system, white water rafting just out of town. Basically an outdoor lovers paradise. I don't know why you wouldn't want to live in Boise.


----------



## jeffnboise (Aug 20, 2005)

Boise IS terrible. Weather is very bland, no hurricanes, tornadoes or blizzards. TV here sucks, so you have to spend alot of time outdoors. To get anywhere fun you have to ride along the river on this asphalt "belt" or venture up into the mountains on all those dang'd trails. And DO NOT live near downtown-all the noise from the free concerts and festivals will surely keep you awake. Nah! You don't want to live here.
Seriously-come, experience the area for a few days. You'll be impressed. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mezagog (Apr 2, 2007)

OH the HORROR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, if I have figured everything out properly, we will most likely being doing our scouting run next week. I still can't get over the fact of the layout of the land. My commute right now has a total of 2000 feet of climbing, albeit that is also strung out over 40 miles. Ran a couple of scenerios of commutes depending on what facility I go to work for and where we decide to move to, right now Meridian is looking really good to the wife, It looks like I will go from 2000 feet to 100. I may not need the bottom ring anymore  I could actually justify a single speed'r.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

tone12 said:


> Yep, you're right. No reason to move to Boise. I mean, low crime, still affordable housing, great trail system, white water rafting just out of town. Basically an outdoor lovers paradise. I don't know why you wouldn't want to live in Boise.


Many western towns offer the same outdoor opportunities, low crime, trails, etc, as Boise, along with a little bit of, shall we say energy and excitement. I used to travel to Boise on business often and after I ate in the one nice restaurant, walked the one shopping street and then well....nothing. I live in the west and love it, but Boise, sorry to say is a town I would not want to go back to. Boise has several universities and that usually adds a bit of flair to a town, but not Boise for some reason. I don't get it. There is no there, there, but some people like that. Each to his or her own I guess.


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nothing, no energy our excitement? I've traveled to lots of cities around the west and I really do not understand your comments. That's fine though. As you said, to each his own.


----------



## kaiapplequist (Nov 27, 2006)

*Boise Bike riding*

If you are used to riding in traffic there won't be to many issues with riding around Boise. There are some roads that aren't the best to ride down but almost all are managable. There aren't bike lanes on all of the roads but as long as you ride on the side there aren't any issues. Some of the drivers aren't extremely bike friendly but they still try to avoid running you over. You will have to be defensive as most Boisians aren't as bike concous as they should be but it is good to be defensive any how. As far as terrain goes it is mostly all flat for the commute except if you have to go up or down one of the benches (levels) but that isn't much of an issue. Riding in Boise is a blast and I hope you enjoy it.


----------

